# Phragmipedium x colombianum



## ORG (Sep 29, 2012)

Here a wonderful clone of 
*Phragmipedium x colombianum*
a very rare natural hybrid between _manzurii _and _schlimii_
Seen in the collection of *Franz Glanz*.



























Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Cheyenne (Sep 29, 2012)

For me it doesn't get much better than this. This is a great plant that I didn't even know existed. I love the shape and colors. Manzurii is quickly becoming mone of my favorite phrags, even though I will probably never get one. It imparts alot of good traits to schilimii. I love it. Top of my phrag want list. Thanks Olaf.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 29, 2012)

Sweet. I can't wait to visit Mr. Glanz the next time I'm in Europe. thanks for sharing.


----------



## John M (Sep 29, 2012)

Wow! That is really colourful. I love it! Thanks very much, Olaf!


----------



## Shiva (Sep 29, 2012)

What a nice little gem of a phrag.


----------



## Cheyenne (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh yeah, I forgot yeaaaa mazurii hybrids!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 29, 2012)

Very very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hera (Sep 29, 2012)

Very nice,I love the coloration.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 29, 2012)

All of the above! :smitten:


----------



## Dido (Sep 30, 2012)

looks great


----------



## Susie11 (Sep 30, 2012)

It is beautiful! The colours are so fresh. I want one.


----------



## phrag guy (Sep 30, 2012)

very nice


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 30, 2012)

Very cool flower!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 30, 2012)

sort of looks like a miniature cyp reginae, very colorful


----------



## eaborne (Sep 30, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 6, 2012)

Very interesting and great pictures, 
not to much influence of the mazurii here...


----------



## mormodes (Oct 7, 2012)

Cheyenne said:


> For me it doesn't get much better than this. This is a great plant that I didn't even know existed. I love the shape and colors. Manzurii is quickly becoming mone of my favorite phrags, even though I will probably never get one. It imparts alot of good traits to schilimii. I love it. Top of my phrag want list. Thanks Olaf.



Yeah I like manzurii too but have never seen it for sale. I wonder if that's because it was described after kovachii was discovered and therefore overshadowed by it?


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 7, 2012)

I was talking with Glen Decker about manzurii and he said there has not been the same program put into place yet to get legal ones exported like there was with kovachii. Hopefully there will be soon. I heard there was some at one of the WOC shows but I think they turned out to be schilimii, just to get a higher price.


----------



## mormodes (Oct 8, 2012)

Cheyenne said:


> I was talking with Glen Decker about manzurii and he said there has not been the same program put into place yet to get legal ones exported like there was with kovachii. Hopefully there will be soon. I heard there was some at one of the WOC shows but I think they turned out to be schilimii, just to get a higher price.



Now that you mention it I heard the same thing about the lack of a program to generate nursery stock for export. [sigh] Well, some day...


----------



## nikv (Oct 8, 2012)

Very nice! Has anyone re-made this cross?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2012)

Not that I have heard.


----------



## Trimorph (Mar 30, 2013)

I had the chance to take pictures of an other clone in Dresden last week.
Its a realy nice species, much bigger than schlimii with a different habitus.


















Trimorph


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 30, 2013)

Has mazurii been declared an actual species?

Neither manzurii nor x columbianum are listed on Rob's phragweb.info site that I could find.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2013)

http://www.selby.org/about/press/selby-scientist-publishes-new-orchid-species-phragmipedium-manzuri
yes.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 31, 2013)

So someone should tell Rob.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 31, 2013)

Love the coloration on this!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 1, 2013)

The last photo, show a flower with pointed petals look like an Hanna Popow... It suppose to be an hybrid betwen two rounded petal flower isn't? If it is???


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2013)

The redder, pointed petal bloom (on the left) is a different plant I believe.


----------



## Trimorph (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes, the red plant on the left is a Phrag. besseae in a different pot.
(And in front of the last picture is a fuzzy cattleya)


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 1, 2013)

NICE!! Wish we could find the species available.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2013)

We live in the wrong side of Germany!  I think someone in the midwest may be doing something with these but I have not confirmed.


----------



## slippertalker (Apr 3, 2013)

While judging at a recent event in southern Colombia, a hybrid of manzurii x besseae was exhibited. David Manzur was also at the event.

The flower was similar to Phrag Hanne Popow in size and color, but had distinctive bi-colored petals with a strong horizontal line of seperation between the upper and lower halves. The top half was rose pink and the lower half was white. There was no yellow or red in the flower except for the yellow staminode.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2013)

I saw a photo of a greenish one recently, was that one of those?


----------



## slippertalker (Apr 4, 2013)

Phrag manzurii has greenish yellow petals.....the pouch is pink and the staminode yellow. It is the size and shape of schlimii....I think that manzurii, fischeri and schlimii are very closely related......varieties of schlimii.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh, we know about manzurii since 2009. Just seems so non-existant here!  
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10485&highlight=manzurii


----------

